# redid my tank. what ya think



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

the top pic should be my b4 pic then my after pic were i installed a coralife dull light. also added cichlid rocks . let me kno what yall think plz.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! the lighting makes a world of difference!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank looks good, amazing what a different light can make on a tank


----------



## moop (Oct 17, 2011)

really nice! that new light looks really sweet!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

thank u all. i love how the new light just make the colors jump out at u.


----------

